# Herd sire potential?



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

Does this guy look like he could be a good sire? I'd be breeding him to Lamancha X and Boers. He's one year old and has sired triplets


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

What are you breeding for?


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

We are tip toeing in breeding for meat. Not looking to mass produce, as we also raise cattle and Pygmys. Just breeding about 5 does (currently have one Lamancha, one Boer X and a Boer X Pygmy). Any new does we get will be Boer.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm, well I don't know anything about meat to critique him but his hooves look rough. I love his color though! Is he kiko?


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

His back hooves are curled up, in need of a trim badly. He's on sandy pasture with horses and another buck. His sire is likely a Pygmy X NGD actually. Dam is some kind of Boer X


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

He looks pretty stocky, maybe decent for meat, but I'm not a meat breeder so... 

I just wanted to say I think it's how much the does eat before being bred that determines how many kids they have - I tried feed flushing this year (giving extra food to the does for a 2 weeks before they're bred) and I've seen an _amazing _increase in kids - I've had 2 sets of quadruplets, 1 set of triplets, and 2 sets of twins. Last year, all these girls (with one exception) had either singles or twins. Just wanted to throw that out there, incase his sire-ing triplets was a big part of your decision-making.


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

I see him and I see lean muscling, long legs, and thick body. And that's the extent of my knowledge lol. Just wondering if some meat goat breeders could comment on his potential to cross with Boer does.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's got an awful steep rump angle and it looks like his topline is not very level, but that could be caused by his untrimmed hooves and all that hair.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How wide is he?


----------



## RiedValleeRanch (Dec 7, 2015)

The Mohawk down his spine emphasis a bit of a curvy back, it's not as dramatic as it looks. He doesn't have a super wide build, he's just 1 year old now, so I imagine hell thicken up a bit. I'm looking to breed maybe 5 does for now, so I don't want to get an expensive registered buck until I know if I can make some money with them.


----------

